
Show HN: REF10 – Earn Money for Referring Successful Job Candidates - sgy
https://ref10.com/home
======
sctb
Please don't use sockpuppets for voting and commenting. We ban those accounts
and the main one if it continues.

~~~
sgy
what happens when you hand such task to 'growth hackers' :). would have
appreciated if this was communicated directly via email so we stop it right
away.

------
cl0wnshoes
do referrers get paid by ref10 or by the recruiter/company? how do you ensure
a recruiter/company pays and communicates that a candidate was hired?

~~~
sgy
thank you for your questions!

referrers get paid by REF10. we ask hiring companies to sign a legal agreement
that is somehow similar to the one recruiting agencies do.

------
fs85
how do we get paid?

~~~
sgy
via PayPal or bank transfer

~~~
fs85
but you don't ask for payment information

~~~
sgy
for now, we get in touch with successful referrers and process their payments
manually.

------
mfk25
how do you pay referrers?

~~~
sgy
PayPal or bank transfer

